# Teichfilter



## robin333 (19. Apr. 2012)

Hallo 
Ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und möchte mich kurz Vorstellen. Sollte mein Beitrag in der  falsche
Rubrik sein, bitte ich das einem Neuling nachzusehen.
Meine Name ist Dieter, bin 60 Jahre und komme aus Kamp-Lintfort (größere Stadt in der Nähe  ist Duisburg falls jemannd K-L nicht kennen sollte).
Nun habe ich angefangen meinen alten Teich komplett neu zu machen, weil die alte Folie kaputt war.
Natürlich habe ich auch gleich Fragen zum Teichbau.
1.) Gibt es kleine Teichfilter, die aber eine gr0ße Leistung haben? Am besten einen Druckfilter.
Ich weiß die Frage hört sich blöd an, aber ich habe nur Begrenzt Platz für ein Filter.
Teichgröße würde ich auf 12000 Liter schätzen. Fische sind nicht viele drin,vieleich 20 kleine Goldfische und ein paar Rotfedern.Soll auch kein Koi-Teich werden.
Bis jetzt funktionierte meine "Speisfassfilter" einigermassen,Musste zwar offt reinigen aber man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun..

2.) ich möchte eien Steinbegrenzung in den Teich einbauen um zb __ Rohrkolben daran zu hindern. wie Unkraut zu wuchern.Muss man unter den Steinen auch Flies legen damit die Steine die Folie nicht kaputt machen? z.B im Winter wenn Eis im Teig ist kommt ja bestimmt etwas Bewegung in die Steine. Kann man auch eien Mauer in den Teichsetzen mit Speiß?

Ich weiß bestimmt dumme Fragen, aber für mich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Dieter,
:Willkommen2

es gibt Teichfilter die eine gute Leistung haben. Bei deinem Teich sind die aber nicht so klein.
Es soll ja auch eine Menge Wasser durchlaufen, das dann gereinigt wird. Dazu braucht es eine passende (große) Oberfläche.
Ist sie zu klein muss man oft reinigen. Der Filterqualität schadet das dann auch.

20 Goldfische machen nicht weniger Dreck als Koi. Ich hatte beides schon.
Du brauchst also schon was ordentliches, damit es langfristig gut läuft.

Die Steine sollte man schon mit Vlies reinlegen.
Mauer direkt in den Teich geht ohne Schutzüberzug nicht. Der Beton setzt giftige Stoffe frei.


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

und wie wäre eine mauer aus granitwürfeln mit trasszement gesetzt? 

optisch stell ich mir das  vor


----------



## robin333 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo
Erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.
Das erste da wo der Filter hinkommen soll. Muss ich dann alles abreißen

Das zweite zeigt die Steine die ich einbringen will und zwar dort wo die grüne tonne steht. Dort soll dann __ Rohrkolben rein damit die Tonne nicht sieht.
Mit was kann man die Steine schützen bzw den Beton GFK??


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Dieter,
so wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, hast du ja noch keine Folie verlegt. 
Ich denke mal es wäre gut sich ein paar Vorschläge zur Filterung und Gestaltung vorher einzuholen. 
Baufehler lassen sich später nur mit viel Aufwand beseitigen. 

Was ist das für ein Flansch auf dem letzten Bild, der bis zur Oberfläche geht?

Die Filterung ist das Herz des Teichs. Funktioniert das nicht gut, hat man langfristig damit zu kämpfen.
Der ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Besatz, der Bepflanzung und den Ansprüchen.


----------



## robin333 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Nabend
Der Flansch ist für meinen Überlauf. Folie soll ert am Montag oder Dienstag rein.Vorher muss ich auch noch Flies einbringen.
Natürlich bin ich Für jeden Tipp dankbar wegen der Filterung. Soll halt nicht zu groß werden, damit das in die Ecke passt.
" Problem ist meine Frau. Die möchte und das mit Nachdruck, das der kleine "Wasserfall" bleibt.

P.S. Man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Dieter,
ja das mit den Sonderwünschen kenn ich. Der Teich war schon lange fertig, aber die Auswahl der passenden Steine hat 4 Monate gedauert.

Wenn ich lese "20 kleine Goldfische " denke ich an meine, die ich damals in den größeren Teich umgesiedelt habe.
Die fanden das total toll und jedes Jahr waren mindestens 50 Stück mehr drin.
Dann musste der vorhandene Druckfilter alle 2 Tage gereinigt werden. 

Die Goldfischausscheidungen wollten auch nicht mehr so gut aus dem Teich.
Eine Filtererweiterung stand also an, damit das Wasser wenigstens ein wenig ansehnlicher wurde.
Die erste Erweiterung waren dann 2 Regentonnen, die eingegraben auch kaum sichtbar waren. 
Auch die Pumpem konnten viel Wasser energiesparend durch den Filter pumpen, da ja keine Höhe zu überwinden war.

Mit der Zeit funktionierte aber die ganze Anlage sehr zufriedenstellend und der Reinigungsaufwand war gering.
Was ich im nachhinein bereue ist, nicht gleich einen Bodenablauf unten im Teich installiert zu haben. 
Das ist der gleiche Flansch, nur sitzt der in der tiefsten Stelle und holt dort den Dreck raus.
Es funktioniert aber trotzdem noch gut mit ein paar Einschränkungen.

Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte. Der Filter ist ganz wichtig. 
Er kann auch unter einer schönen Abdeckung verschwinden und sollte nicht zu klein sein.
Könnte mir den Platz vor dem Bachlauf gut vorstellen. Darauf eine Holzabdeckung.

Ein 10m³ Teich mit Goldfischen ist schon viel. Mit einem kleinen Druckfilter wirst du nicht glücklich.


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

guten morgen 

wie kommst du denn, wenn der teich fertig ist, noch an die regentonne? 

wie befestigst du die folie an der mauer ringsum? und wie bekommst du sie am skimmer dicht?


----------



## robin333 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Tagchen
Zur Regentonne kann ich über den "Wasserfall" hinkommen. Das ist kein Problem.
Wenn die Folie eingebracht ist ,kommt noch eine Lage Steine oben drauf. Damit befestige ich dann die Folie. Auserdem wird die Steinmauer noch mit den selben Polygonal Platten beglebt die man im Hintergrund sieht.
Am Skimmer sollte auch kein Problem sein Obere Teil abschrauben.Folie anpassen und dann ein bischen Silikon drauf und obere Teil wieder anschrauben. Ist ja extra dafür gedacht.


----------



## robin333 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Guten Morgen
Gestern habe ich Vlies und Folie eingebracht. Jetzt gehts natürlich ans Dekoriren und Bepflanzen. Folie verstecken Ufermatte einbringen usw, Nun habe ich viel im Forum über 
"Pflanzen Online bestellen" gelesen, bin aber mehr Verunsichert als Schlauer geworden.
z.B hierhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30707/?q=pflanzensortiment der eine sagt Super der nächste  absoluter Mist.
Dieser Anbieter hat wirklich günstige Sortimente und nun wollte ich Fragen ob man da bedenkenlos bestellen kann http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de/ und zwar das Sortiment 90 Pflanzen.Der Preis ist ja fast unschlagbar.Bei uns gibts eiegntlich nur OBI und die sind recht teuer. Bei 90Pflanzen ist man da lokker 200€ los. 
Bei den anderen Anbietern finde ich keine Sortimente und Preise z.Bhttp://www.wasserpflanzen-berndt.de
Naturagart.de auf die hier soviele schwören(wird das forum von dehnen gesponsert) 
Hat Preise die ja noch höher liegen als Obi oder ander Baumärkte.
Und Garten bzw Teichprofi der alle Pflanzen kennt bin ich auch nicht so das ich mir selbst ein Sortiment zusammenstellen kann.
Vieleicht kan mir einer seine Erfahrung mit der teichpflnzenzentrale mitteilen


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*



> Vieleicht kan mir einer seine Erfahrung mit der teichpflnzenzentrale mitteilen



einmal und nie wieder  die pflanzen waren sehr kümmerlich und für sorten, die dann doch nicht lieferbar waren hat man einfach was anderes eingepackt. in meinem fall waren es pflanzen fürs moorbeet, das ich leider nicht hatte. somit schade um die pflanzen 
auch telefonisch hatte ich damals prinzipiell niemanden erreicht, e-mails wurden nicht beantwortet.

gute qualität und auch ein sortiment bekommst du z.b. hier http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...nzensortiment---25-Sorten-plus-1-Seerose.html


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Dieter,
wenn du ein paar Kilometer Rheinabwärts fahren kannst, hat Holzum in Rees eine recht gute Auswahl.
Was in ihrer Filiale in Neukirchen-Vluyn verfügbar ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## robin333 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo
Ok. Dann werde ich mal weitersuchen bzw die vorgeschlagenen Anbieter kontaktieren.
Hier mal ein Bild. Fehlt natürlich noch einiges.


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Dieter,
da ich gerade das Bild sehe, denke ich neben der Regentonne rechts, sollten noch weitere hinpassen.
Die dann schön verkleidet und sie fallen nicht weiter auf.

Über 10m³ ordentlich und mit wenig Aufwand zu filtern ist nicht so einfach.
Wenn du keine passende Filterung hast, musst du ständig den Filter sauber machen oder hast viele grüne Sachen im Wasser.


----------



## robin333 (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Hallo Jörg
Da werde ich mir was einfallen lassen mit den Tonnen.
Muss ich aber erst noch Betonieren, da steht noch dickes __ Schilf oder wie es auch immer heißen mag. Normal so 3 m hoch
Hier nochmals ein bild paar Pflänzchen habe ich gepflanzt. Konnte es einfach nicht abwarten.


----------



## willi1954 (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*



robin333 schrieb:


> ...
> Naturagart.de auf die hier soviele schwören(wird das forum von dehnen gesponsert)
> Hat Preise die ja noch höher liegen als Obi oder ander Baumärkte.
> Und Garten bzw Teichprofi der alle Pflanzen kennt bin ich auch nicht so das ich mir selbst ein Sortiment zusammenstellen kann.
> ...



Moin

es gibt ein altes Sprichwort, *wer Billig kauft, kauft 2mal. *
Also ich bin mit den Pflanzenlieferungen von Naturagart sehr zufrieden gewesen. 
Pflanzen kommen in super Qualität, man bekommt eine Partie pflanzen (bei mir waren es immer 3)
pro bestellter Pflanze.
Zumal, so riesig ist ja dein Teich nicht, das die Pflanzen im überschaubaren Rahmen bleiben.
Auch bei Nymphaion hast du eine gute Qualität an Wasserpflanzen. 

Grüsse 

Willi


----------



## admh (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter*

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter aber ich kann positive Erfahrungen zu NG mitteilen. Pro bestellter Pflanze habe ich ebenfalls immer eine Partie mit 3 Sück bekommen. Bei Seerosen natürlich nicht.


----------

